# LG 390 or 370 worth extra $100?



## harry126509 (Dec 10, 2009)

Is the LG 390 worth the extra $100 Best buy has it for $279 and 370 for $179. I notice that the 390 supports VUDU but 370 does not any particular reason why? Has anyone used Netflix, Youtube or VUDU streaming 1080P?

I have Apple TV any benifits to using netflix or vudu? I believe VUDU support 1080p HD movies has anyone measure the difference in quality between Apple TV HD rentals and a Neflix and or VUDU?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I considered the LG 390 when I purchase a blu-ray player recently. However I came to the conclusion that I could get a hard drive streaming box and a Panasonic BDP-60 cheaper. So I went with a panasonic. 

The LG does have built in wireless though. Netflix is what I use for my movie watching, but I do the disc thing not the streaming.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Between these two, the 390 is the better one, more features, Wi-Fi, more advanced, better looking, better performing, tons of streaming stuff, simply overall better player.

As if the $100 difference is worth it, I'd say yes, but only you can make that final decision; after all, it's your money, right? 

* Here's a review of it: http://www.hometheatermag.com/discplayers/lg_bd390_blu-ray_player/

* And another one: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/bluray/3252/wireless-blu-ray-player-face-off-lg-bd390-page2.html

I think you might find a better deal for it, by searching more around and because Christmas is now getting closer. 

Good luck,
Bob


----------



## jakeworld (Dec 7, 2009)

I own the LG BD390 and think it is terrific. Much faster load times and far better feature set than the much pricier Pioneer unit I had been using. 

I also have viewed content on both Vudu and Netflix. The viewing quality on Vudu is extraordinary and far superior to Netflix. Vudu content does not require streaming and offers two high def formats -- HD and something called HDX. Netflix content has a fair amount of picture jitter, depending on the film. It's blu-ray rated content may be 720p, at most. Of course, Netflix is a great deal and charges only a flat monthly fee. Vudu imposes a per film charge. So, you do have to pay for the extra viewing quality.

The few YouTube clips I have viewed are not high quality, even those supposed to be high def.


----------

